# صناعة الاسفنج



## mohammed A.Alkarim (12 مايو 2009)

تتم عملية انتج الاسغنج بواسطة تفاعلين رئيسيين هما 
1- البوليول +ال tdi +الماء+الامين
2-البوليول+الtdi + so


----------



## omyousuf (17 مايو 2009)

ياريت لوتكمل الطريقة
وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## miltronique (19 مايو 2009)

Vous etes tres intelegent


----------



## lamigra (26 مايو 2009)

مشكوور اخي العزيز ممكن توضح لنا طريقة العمل بصورة مفصلة اكثر وانا شاكر لك مبادرتك الجميلة


----------



## zouaoui20 (22 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن .........


----------



## Eng.Foam (25 يونيو 2011)

أخي العزيز منعاً لاي التباس عند اخواننا المتعطشين للمعلومة او التوضيح :

التفاعلات التي ذكرت صحيحه لكن حتى الحصول على منتج نهائي فإن العملية غاية في التعقيد نوعاً ما ..
فكما تعرف هناك تفاعلان رئيسيان لانتاج الاسفنج المخصص للأثاث واقصد هنا flexible polyurethane (loadbearing)

فالتوليون داي ايزو سيانيد يتفاعل مع البولي ايثر بوليل لانتاج الماده البولمرية التي تشكل البناء الاساسي للاسفنج بينما جزء من التولوين الداي ايزو سيانيد المتبقي يتفاعل مع الماء لانتاج ثاني اكسيد الكربون الذي يعمل على انتفاخ الاسفنج ويكسبه بعض الخواص...

طبعا لا تقتصر هذه التفاعلات على هذه المواد فيتم استخدام محفزات كيميائية لتسريع التفاعل حيث بدون هذه المحفزات فان التفاعل ياخذ وقت طويل ....

وطبعا هناك الكثير من الاضافات الكيميائية الاخرى التي يمكن ادخالها في عملية الانتاج وذلك لتحسين المنتج او التقليل من التكلفه او اعطائه خواص محدده على سبيل المثال لا الحصر كالمواد التي تستخدم في الاسفنج المضاد للاحتراق....

طبعا عملية انتقاء المواد الخام و نوعيتها و مورديها ونوع الماكينات المستخدم والكثاافات المراد تصنيعها تتحكم بشكل رئيس بخصائص المنتجات النهائية...

فبالعراق مثلا التنافس عالي جدا بهذا المجال حيث ان العديد يملك ماكينات صب يدوية ويعانون من ارتفاع التكاليف و ان المنافسين يلجأون الى انتاج كثافات منخفضه للمحافظه على هامش ربحي جيد بينما بالاردن المنافسه قوية و قضية الجودة و الخصومات التي تمنح للزبائن مع طريقة الدفع تحكم السوق وبسوريا فان هناك منتجين اثنين من كبار المصنعين بالسوق يتحكمون بالسوق بحكم الخبرة و السمعه الحسنه و تعدد الانواع المنتجه واما هنا بالسعودية فان الاسفنج عالي الكثافة المندوف هو من اكثر المنتجات التي يتم تصنيعها خصوصا للجلسات او الفرش وباقي الانواع تستخدم للتنجيد.

فالموضوع ليس بالبساطه التي طرحت مشكورا حيث لا نريد احد من اخواننا الباحثين عن فرص استثمارية النظر للموضوع على انه بسيط حتى لا يتورط و يبني حساباته على معادلات بسيطه....

جزاكم الله خيرا...


----------



## farouq dabag (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على التوضيح ياخ العزيز


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## abdo108 (26 يونيو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

المعادله التي انا متاكد
منها هي كثافه 14 
وهي كالاتي
بوليو 18 كيلو
تي دي اي15 كيلو
ماء 1.15كيلو
مثيلين كلورايد 3.2 كيلو
سيليكون .45. كيلو
امين 0.09 
t9=0.12 
اولا يوضع البوليو وخلط الماء مع 
وبعد ذالك يضاف ال تي دي اي علي الخليط لمده لا تتجاوز من 3 الي 7 ثواني


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

يامهندسين eng.foam
ليس لديه الخبره الكافيه باالاسفنج كله اقتباس 
ومعلومات مو واضحه\


----------



## محمد كريم مهدي (18 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم
والله صحيح كلامك فان اكثر الكثافات المطلوبة في العراق هي كثافة 10و11 وهذا ديسبب احراج لي حيث هي كثافات صعبة وخطرة خاصة في جو العراق الحار


----------



## أبو عبدالرحمن2020 (20 مايو 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## redha1977 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ بدر حسابات لديك خاطئة و الفراق بين البوليول و التديي في الكثافة 14 هي 4 كلغ و ليس3كلغ ونسبة الامين عالية جدا هي و t9


----------



## redha1977 (20 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ الفاضل العراقي اي كثافة تريد عملها الا انك لازما عليك ان تقوم بمعرفة عمل المواد المصنعة مادا تعمل اي مادة في التصنيع الخلايا الاسفنجية اقول لك يوجد مادتين في التركيبة هم الدين يقومين بتعديل الحرارة الداخلية و الخارجية و بهدا تستطيع عمل الكثافة الدي تريدها و هم الامين و اكتوات و ايضا درجة حرارة البوليول و التديي .هدا اسفنج صنعه انسان .ارى بعض الاشخاص يضخمون في تركيبة الاسفنج هدا صحيح لكنننن ليست بهده الضخامة.يجب على المصنع ان يكون صبورا و فضوليا و اعيدها معرفة عوامل الواد الداخلة في التصنيع وسلبيتها و اجابيتها .تستطيع عمل اي كثافة في مكان و تعدلها في اي درجت حرارة كانت.


----------



## فقيه العرب (22 أكتوبر 2012)

وعلم الانسان ما لم يعلم -- سبحان الله


----------



## moussa md (29 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله : عندنا في موريتانيا نصنع الإسفنج بثلاث كافات معتمدة وهي : الكثافة 14 و 17 و 22 ؛ تستخدم الكثافة 22 في الجلسات والا فرشة بينما تستخدم الكثافات 14 و17 في التنجيد.


----------



## Mujodi (18 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (13 يوليو 2015)

ان الله يحب اذا عمل احدكم ان يتقنه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------

